# Solved: Windows Folder HUGE !!!!



## Bun E Carlos (Jun 17, 2009)

I have noticed that my C Drive is totally stuffed, the problem it would appear is that my Windows folder has somehow become 62 Gig in size. I have looked through the folder a nothing to appears to be out of order, and no folders contain 60+ Gig.

Help please my PC is stuffed.

Cheers in advance

Bun E Carlos


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

The Windwos folder is 60+GB or the program files folder?


----------



## Bun E Carlos (Jun 17, 2009)

The Windows folder is 62 Gig......though when I search through the files and folders none of them are massive?


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

run command prompt, and type:
dir > direct.txt

Now on your root drive you should have a text file named direct.txt, open that and paste the info here, we can see if anything is huge.

You can also change the directory to windows and run the same line.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Should look like this:


----------



## Bun E Carlos (Jun 17, 2009)

Excuse my ignorance, I enter run.... then command and the text suggested but it reverts to C:.......no further info

Sorry to be a dick


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Use the program called Space Monger to locate where those huge files/folder are... VISUALLY. Here's the DL link, its 100% free: http://download.cnet.com/SpaceMonger/3000-2248_4-10050288.html?tag=mncol

Best way to find where you HD space is goi

With XP, the folder is 2~5GB in size (Mine is upper 4GB), with Vista with its bloated mess, you're looking at about 8~15GB.


----------



## Bun E Carlos (Jun 17, 2009)

I have ran the programme and although the results mean very little to me it would appear that the bulk of the space is taken up with Patches almost a thousand of them dateing back to 2005. Could this be the root of the problem?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

By Patches do you mean folders that start with $NtUninstall?
Or the Installer folder?
Or the Software Distribution folder?
or the WinSxS Folder?

have you run Disk Cleanup? (*Start | All Programs | Accessories | System Tools*) Don't check the Compress old files option, but that might clear some space.

More space checking tools:
Hard Drive space usage
WinDIRStat
TreeSize Free
Disk Detective
JDiskReport

You can always post a screen shot of the results.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Bun E Carlos said:


> I have ran the programme and although the results mean very little to me it would appear that the bulk of the space is taken up with Patches almost a thousand of them dateing back to 2005. Could this be the root of the problem?


Theres not 55+ GB of patch files for a 2~4GB OS and theres about 120~200 patch files. About 300~800mb is what the patch files would amount to... they can be deleted (especially the old ones) as long as you system is running fine. They are design to allow the removal of a patch if it fails/incompatibilities... as was the case with NT4.0.

Tell Space Monger to NOT show empty space so you can get a better picture. You click on your Windows block, and see what directories are taking up GBs of space. Hint: check out TEMP directories.


----------



## Bun E Carlos (Jun 17, 2009)

There are dozens of unistall files as per your info, but also there are about 1000 Windows installer patches with titles like 1a2b60d some of the patches are over 100 meg


----------



## Bun E Carlos (Jun 17, 2009)

Please see attached screen shot


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks like the screen shot didn't get attached for some reason, but I'm guessing these "installer patches" are in the *Windows\Installer* folder?

I suspect if you sort by size you'll see numerous files with the exact same size. These result from failed installations of updates/programs. MS has a tool to remove the "extra" files that got left behind.

Download the Windows Installer Cleanup utility.
Double click the program to install the utility.
Open a Command Prompt - Click *Start | Run*, type *cmd*, press *Enter*
type the following, pressing *Enter* after each line:
*cd /d "%programfiles%\Windows Installer Clean Up"*
*msizap G!*

This will remove orphaned installer files from the *Windows\Installer* folder.

Note: This must be run from a Computer Administrator account

HTH

Jerry


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow... 100mb files... not normal.


----------



## Bun E Carlos (Jun 17, 2009)

Many thanks for all who helped 62 Gig + wiped off.#



Cheers :up:


----------

